# American Sniper - Deutscher Trailer zum Scharfschützen-Film



## FlorianStangl (30. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *American Sniper - Deutscher Trailer zum Scharfschützen-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: American Sniper - Deutscher Trailer zum Scharfschützen-Film


----------



## Phone (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe nicht das es viele von diesen unglaublich schlechten Scene gibt die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
Allein der ausschnitt mit dem Baby im Arm ist echt miserabel zudem gesellt sich der Apache...

Ist es mittlerweile echt so viel billiger das ganze zu rendern anstatt einen Hubschraubernachbau für 10 min fliegen zu lassen um ihn zu Filmen und wenigstens NUR das abfeuern der Rakete und die Explosion virtuell zu erstellen..?!?!
Es sieht einfach kacke aus und stört wenn es so billig gemacht ist -.-


----------



## USA911 (30. Januar 2015)

Schade, nicht herauszufinden, wer die Finanzies dieses Streifens sind. Kommt zu dem passenden Augenblick, wo die amerikanische Regierung probleme hat, ihre Vorgehensweise des Militärs zu erklären und zu rechtfertigen.
Aber spannend sieht anders aus und ich brauche nicht einen Film der auf eine Biographie aufbaut. Da lese ich die Biographie, wenn das Thema mich interesiert. Wenn so ein Film, dann bitte auch beide Seiten der Medaille betrachten, denn das wird warscheinlich nicht passieren, da das schon im Ausschnitt verdeutlicht wird.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Film, dann bitte auch beide Seiten der Medaille betrachten, denn das wird warscheinlich nicht passieren, da das schon im Ausschnitt verdeutlicht wird.



Wäre ich mir bei Clint Eastwood als Regisseur nicht so sicher.


----------



## Shredhead (30. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir bei Clint Eastwood als Regisseur nicht so sicher.



Hab den Film gesehen. Größter Propagandamüll seit "Wir waren Helden". Der Film stellt einen Mann dar, der in seiner Autobiografie geschrieben hat, dass er das Töten genossen hat; die Irakis für ihn "Wilde" sind; dass er gern mehr von ihnen getötet hätte. Der Mann war ein Rassist und ein Mörder, ein waschechter Psychopath, und wird von Eastwood zum Helden stilisiert.


----------



## furtkamp (30. Januar 2015)

Muß Shredhead zustimmen, der Film ist wirklich ein typischer juhuu Amerika Film. Hatte mir auch erhofft, dass Eastwood da mehr raus macht. Hatte auch arge Längen der Film und ein ziemlich abpruptes Ende.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

Hab mir jetzt einige Reviews durchgelesen und finde das eigentlich recht gut:
'American Sniper' Isn't Pro-War Propaganda - Forbes

Werd ich mir wohl auch mal anschauen, wenn er auf BluRay verfügbar ist und mir dann selbst ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## Khaos (30. Januar 2015)

Phone schrieb:


> zudem gesellt sich der Apache...



Der Apache ist in dem Fall eine AH-1 Cobra.  
Ändert aber nichts am restlichen Wahrheitsgehalt deiner Aussage.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

Hollywood schießt zurück: American Sniper-Debatte durch Seth Rogen & Michael Moore | News | moviepilot.de

American Sniper wird jetzt schon auf einer Stufe mit "Stolz der Nation" gestellt


----------



## Phone (30. Januar 2015)

Khaos schrieb:


> Der Apache ist in dem Fall eine AH-1 Cobra.
> Ändert aber nichts am restlichen Wahrheitsgehalt deiner Aussage.


Wo er Recht hat....^^


----------

